# Clean and Shiny Open Day - 13th May 2006



## Johnnyopolis

Ok guys as per the title.

Location - Clean and Shiny HQ - Wokingham - Berkshire Location map here (look for the circle) 
Date - May 13th 2006 Confirmed.
Time - 10am till people have had enough!

We are planning on having a get together/detailing day in May.

We are trying to get an idea on how many people we could expect. We will hopefully have a catering van on hand and obviously you will be able to buy product.

As well as this we will have water/jetwashes and power for pc's/makita's so that demos can be done and products tried.

What we are trying to do is get an idea of numbers.

Ill start -

1) Johnnyopolis - both


----------



## blr123

Well I'll let you know later today..............but if I embark on a 1000 mile + trip I want my car used as the test car  

Bryan


----------



## BenP

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either


----------



## Johnnyopolis

blr123 said:


> Well I'll let you know later today..............but if I embark on a 1000 mile + trip I want my car used as the test car
> 
> Bryan


Im sure there will be a few people that wont mind helping clean your :car: after doing a 1000 miles of :driver: !!


----------



## WHIZZER

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both


----------



## Domus

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th

Just to point out the 13th is FA Cup Final day.


----------



## Daffy

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th


----------



## MartynT

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either


----------



## Brazo

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo


----------



## Alex L

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo 
8)Alex- either, or


----------



## Neil_S

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo 
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either


----------



## dickys3

) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo 
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either


----------



## blr123

Sorry guys.......13th night shift and the 20th late shift  

Bryan


----------



## Beeste

Can't do Saturdays <sniff>


----------



## Johnnyopolis

take a day off


----------



## C3LJG

I would be up for this not to fussed on which day would just make sure i'm not working nearer the time.


----------



## Beeste

Johnnyopolis said:


> take a day off


I wish! We have Saturday school - all day. Bum. Go-on do a Sunday


----------



## Daffy

> I wish! We have Saturday school - all day. Bum. Go-on do a Sunday


Give the kids a day off, I am sure they will thank you for it. Go on be a :devil: 
Alternatively bring them a long we could use them to refill buckets, cook food and get underneath the car to do the wheel arches ( save taking the wheels off). lol


----------



## Beeste

I REALLY want to go to this - ummm. May have a bad tummy that day


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Beeste said:


> I REALLY want to go to this - ummm. May have a bad tummy that day


Thats what I like to hear.... 

Your on the south coast arent you? near Alex and Martyn hold on a minute

3 of you.....

a detailing day in May....

I make that CONVOY OCLOCK :lol: :lol: :lol:

How many could we get in a conoy up the m27 and the m3 from the south coast... now theres an idea


----------



## MartynT

Sounds like a plan! lol


----------



## blr123

Johnnyopolis said:


> take a day off


I wish.........it would just mean someone else would have to give up one of their 3 weekends off to cover it 

Bryan


----------



## AJA

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo 
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either


----------



## Alex L

Johnnyopolis said:


> Thats what I like to hear....
> 
> Your on the south coast arent you? near Alex and Martyn hold on a minute
> 
> 3 of you.....
> 
> a detailing day in May....
> 
> I make that CONVOY OCLOCK :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> How many could we get in a conoy up the m27 and the m3 from the south coast... now theres an idea


Theres only one small problem with that Johnny...

Beeste has considerably more power than us( he's had the rears spinning at 90+mph:doublesho :doublesho :lol: 
and i think the figure he had has just gone up?).
We'd have to get some sort of limiter fitted to his car

Alex


----------



## Johnnyopolis

blr123 said:


> I wish.........it would just mean someone else would have to give up one of their 3 weekends off to cover it
> 
> Bryan


I was talking about Beeste actually


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Alex L said:


> Theres only one small problem with that Johnny...
> 
> Beeste has considerably more power than us( he's had the rears spinning at 90+mph:doublesho :doublesho :lol:
> and i think the figure he had has just gone up?).
> We'd have to get some sort of limiter fitted to his car
> 
> Alex


I know!

Maybe 3 long tow ropes and he could tow all the peeps in the south up here  That would slow him down!! Oh! and it would save on fuel....


----------



## Beeste

LOL! You guys are so funny! OK, I'm gonna try and swing it - fingers crossed I'll be there. Preferably 13th though as 20th is Maria's b'day weekend. Can't miss that!

Don't worry about me going fast - put me at the back and I'll push you all along! 

Getting DiFillipo headers, remap, and big wide MAF put on next Tuesday. That should make her sing! I'm hoping to get 430hp. 

Have GOT to do my brakes though. Stock brakes are just sh!te on these cars. Gotta be able to stop this thing too lol.


----------



## AndyC

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo 
8)Alex- either, or
9) AndyC - as if you needed to ask 

BTW could also put 1 or 2 people travelling from afar up and including an artery busting fry up too - let me know!


----------



## Alex L

Beeste said:


> Getting DiFillipo headers, remap, and big wide MAF put on next Tuesday. That should make her sing! I'm hoping to get 430hp.
> 
> Have GOT to do my brakes though. Stock brakes are just sh!te on these cars. Gotta be able to stop this thing too lol.


That sounds like fun:doublesho

For brakes you might need the ones at the bottom of this page 
http://www.j-w-racing.co.uk/acatalog/Tarox_Brake_Systems.html

Alex


----------



## nogrille

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo 
8)Alex- either, or
9) AndyC - as if you needed to ask 
10) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.

Hopefully with a slightly cleaner polo bythen!


----------



## AndyC

Paul - that's a plan mate! "Extreme Makeover - Polo Edition" coming up


----------



## 182_Blue

is there ample parking ?? lol, i like 2 bays, ps will check my rota ane get back to you, hopefully the st will be here by then too


----------



## Alex L

182_blue said:


> is there ample parking ?? lol, i like 2 bays, ps will check my rota ane get back to you, hopefully the st will be here by then too


2 bays each please:thumb:

Alex


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Got parking for about 60 cars and then the other side of the car park for another 60..... Hows that grab ya


----------



## dickys3

Hang on a min, the list has been butchered!

I'll amend it..

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo 
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask 
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.

Thats better!


----------



## Beeste

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only


----------



## MartynT

* Off Topic *

Beeste, you fancy coming to a Rolling Road day at Powerstation on the 18th of Feb? 30 sheets for a run


----------



## Johnnyopolis

[email protected] said:


> * Off Topic *
> 
> Beeste, you fancy coming to a Rolling Road day at Powerstation on the 18th of Feb? 30 sheets for a run


Oi go and post in a new thread! Post Thief!! :lol:


----------



## Throbbe

I'd be interested but am on holiday around then. Will confirm nearer the time.


----------



## BENJY

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either


----------



## MarriedBlonde

I could be tempted to make this. Not got anything planned so either works for me.

J.


----------



## Throbbe

I have obtained a provisional 'permit to go out', although I haven't agreed a date yet.


----------



## GlynRS2

I could possibly make either. 
You are just round the corner from my sister-in-law's place (St Helier Close). I could double up easily with a family visit and I will slip off :devil:


----------



## red-mkv-gti

*Me too*

Can only make the 13th as on my hols the following week. Will def come if its held then. Cheers


----------



## Brad

Can do either, have got to be due a sick day by then  :lol:


----------



## King Eric

I'm there baby!


----------



## Beeste

So is it the 13th or 20th Johnny?


----------



## joe-turbo

I may be up for this, should be able to make ether date. Im a newbie to all this detailing lark:speechles so could use a few pointers:thumb: 

and discounts?


----------



## blr123

OK I've changed my mind :thumb: ...............I'm up for it................but I need to know soon because I would have to book a holiday :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## Throbbe

D'oh. I've got a nasty feeling we're off on holiday on the 13th and returning on the 20th. How's that for timing!

Having finally lost my pc virginity I now realise I could really do with a bit of expertise too!


----------



## Naddy37

I shall have to see if I can make this too...


----------



## blr123

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) blr123 - *but need a date soon so that I can arrange time off*


----------



## Dwabo

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) blr123 - but need a date soon so that I can arrange time off 
17) Dwabo - Either


----------



## Alex L

A trip to your brothers then Bry?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

OK We have confirmed it today.... 

ITS GOING TO BE THE 13TH MAY 2006.

Cheers!


----------



## Mr Concours

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) blr123 - but need a date soon so that I can arrange time off 
17) Dwabo - Either
!8) Mr Concours,count me in.


----------



## Daffy

Cool get to hear and see the Beeste again.
You know where I am if you need a hand setting up or anything.


----------



## Neil_S

^^ Looking forward to seeing the Beeste here too.


----------



## blr123

Alex L said:


> A trip to your brothers then Bry?


So it's in Southampton then eh............well yep Alex it'll be down to see my bro :thumb: ..........seeing as how there aren't any offers coming from anywhere else eh 

I'll confirm ASAP........need to arrange the weekend off :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Alex L

blr123 said:


> So it's in Southampton then eh............well yep Alex it'll be down to see my bro :thumb: ..........seeing as how there aren't any offers coming from anywhere else eh
> 
> I'll confirm ASAP........need to arrange the weekend off :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


lol

I'm off the friday & saturday that weekend, so i'll meet you for a beer and bite to eat if you want ( although no-where near where your bro lives as i have my own teeth and want to keep them:lol: )

Alex:thumb:


----------



## Denzil

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) blr123 - but need a date soon so that I can arrange time off 
17) Dwabo - Either
!8) Mr Concours,count me in.
19) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!


----------



## Brad

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) blr123 - but need a date soon so that I can arrange time off 
17) Dwabo - Either
!8) Mr Concours,count me in.
19) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
20) Brad


----------



## 182_Blue

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) blr123 - but need a date soon so that I can arrange time off 
17) Dwabo - Either
!8) Mr Concours,count me in.
19) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
20) Brad
21) 182_blue, can only do the 13th


----------



## Admin

182_blue said:


> 1) Johnnyopolis - both
> 2) BenP - can do either
> 3) Whizzer - both
> 4) Domus - 20th
> 5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
> 6) [email protected] - either
> 7) Brazo
> 8)Alex- either, or
> 9) Neil_S - either
> 10) DickyS3 - Either
> 11) AJA - either
> 12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
> 13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
> 14) Beeste - 13th only
> 15) benjy - Either
> 16) blr123 - but need a date soon so that I can arrange time off
> 17) Dwabo - Either
> !8) Mr Concours,count me in.
> 19) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
> 20) Brad
> 21) 182_blue, can only do the 13th


Just as well its the 13th then 

You gonna come down and stay with someone the night b4?


----------



## 182_Blue

er dont know, will probably come down on the morning, how long do you think it will take


----------



## Admin

couple of hours maybe 2.5 depending on the traffic....


----------



## 182_Blue

yeh 2.5 hours is ok, will travel on the day i think


----------



## Alex L

Whose missus is making sausage rolls then?


----------



## Daffy

Alex L said:


> Whose missus is making sausage rolls then?


Why are you volunteering someone.lol


----------



## Alex L

Daffy32 said:


> Why are you volunteering someone.lol


I'd get pretty badly beaten if i suggested it 
Although i might push for some banana and choc chip muffins:thumb:


----------



## Daffy

That'll do for starters. I will volunteer no-one as you are all friends here and going for advice not a hospital stay. I never meant it luv in case you ever read this.lol


----------



## AndyC

Phonecall for Mrs Daffy........................:lol: 

I believe my other 1/2's volunteered (or been strongarmed) into drinks making should it be needed - and as some of you know she makes a bloody good cuppa (can't say the same for her coffee but again some of you know how "that" ended up before....)

There'll be a bacon sarnie shop close by I'm sure and I believe C&S are sorting a snack van to pay us a visit possibly


----------



## 182_Blue

i do hope theres ample parking, may need a nice big space


----------



## Alex L

I'm still breathing after i suggested it, so homemade banana and choc chip muffins:thumb: 

Shaun, theres loads of parking, enough for 2 spaces each


----------



## 182_Blue

cool, i want at least two lol


----------



## Alex L

182_blue said:


> cool, i want at least two lol


depends how many people come and how hungry i get on the way there


----------



## Root Ginger

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) blr123 - but need a date soon so that I can arrange time off 
17) Dwabo - Either
!8) Mr Concours,count me in.
19) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
20) Brad
21) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
22) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!


----------



## Admin

By the way, It is on the 13th!!


----------



## Root Ginger

OK, you may want to edit the first post to indicate that for those of us that didn't see the post originally and aren't going to read through every post


----------



## dino

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) blr123 - but need a date soon so that I can arrange time off 
17) Dwabo - Either
!8) Mr Concours,count me in.
19) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
20) Brad
21) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
22) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
23) Dino - 13th obviously.

Should be good fun!!!


----------



## Rich5ltr

Domus said:


> Just to point out the 13th is FA Cup Final day.


In which case I hope to be busy!


----------



## Admin

Better get Johnny to get a screen up then...


----------



## King Eric

Jesus its FA cup Final day 

Johnny will you sort the T.V out?

LOL


----------



## Johnnyopolis

yep

ok will do...


----------



## Mav R32

I'll try and get there johnny but if not i'll deffo see you at the gti international in june.


----------



## Daffy

Go on Mavr32 we can get a photo shoot of the three 32's if Whizzer brings his. Also wouldn't mind a browse round your motor, I am nosey like that.


----------



## Daffy

Just seen where you are so could be a bit tricky or a very long drive. Be great if you can though.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Mav's a top boy!! If he can get there I know he will make it  Otherwise Daffster you in the convoy with me and the Kosovan Karwasher aka Paul going up to GTi on the 15th June..... 

You know it makes sense


----------



## Mav R32

Daffy32 said:


> Go on Mavr32 we can get a photo shoot of the three 32's if Whizzer brings his. Also wouldn't mind a browse round your motor, I am nosey like that.


Yeah if whizzer brings his i can question him about driving MY car before i got it to make sure he's not the one to blame for the scuffed alloys although i'm sure he is not


----------



## Daffy

Johnnyopolis said:


> Mav's a top boy!! If he can get there I know he will make it  Otherwise Daffster you in the convoy with me and the Kosovan Karwasher aka Paul going up to GTi on the 15th June.....
> 
> You know it makes sense


I'll book it off when I get in on Monday.


----------



## Exotica

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) blr123 - but need a date soon so that I can arrange time off 
17) Dwabo - Either
!8) Mr Concours,count me in.
19) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
20) Brad
21) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
22) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
23) Dino - 13th obviously.
24) Ant1974

As am new to this i would to see how you guys work.My exterior of my car has not been cleaned for a year as had a spinal injury.Will welcome any challenge on it. LOL


----------



## Mav R32

Ant1974 said:


> 2)As am new to this i would to see how you guys work.My exterior of my car has not been cleaned for a year as had a spinal injury.Will welcome any challenge on it. LOL


Not cleaned for a year,thats sounds grim.


----------



## Exotica

Mav R32 said:


> Not cleaned for a year,thats sounds grim.


And its Black


----------



## Alex L

So then guys, how about a convoy??:driver: :car: :car: :car: :car: :car: 

i'm thinking everyone thats coming from the south coast (M27 sort of directions) meet at the Winchester(M3, Welcome Break i think) services say 8:30ish?

And if any want to meet at Rownhams before that we could meet there too??


----------



## blr123

Alex L said:


> So then guys, how about a convoy??


No problem I'll be in the 747 :lol:

Bryan


----------



## Neil_S

Alex L said:


> So then guys, how about a convoy??:driver: :car: :car: :car: :car: :car:
> 
> i'm thinking everyone thats coming from the south coast (M27 sort of directions) meet at the Winchester(M3, Welcome Break i think) services say 8:30ish?
> 
> And if any want to meet at Rownhams before that we could meet there too??


Works for me mate :thumb:


----------



## Beeste

I could meet up at Rownhams first if anyone wants?


----------



## Brad

Beeste said:


> I could meet up at Rownhams first if anyone wants?


Same here


----------



## Alex L

Rownhams it is then:thumb: 

That also means i can (try) follow you guys so i dont go sight seeing first:lol:


----------



## juli_harris

Darn it...why do I have to be working at a show that day


----------



## Alex L

juli_harris said:


> Darn it...why do I have to be working at a show that day


Throw a sickie, we wont tell anyone :thumb:


----------



## King Eric

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) blr123 - but need a date soon so that I can arrange time off 
17) Dwabo - Either
!8) Mr Concours,count me in.
19) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
20) Brad
21) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
22) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
23) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)

Come on! Roll up!

This is going to be one coooool day!


----------



## Daffy

King Eric is your missus definitely going. If so mine said she would come along for a bit to see what it's all about. Won't ask her to cook anything to complex, glass of water should be enough.lol


----------



## King Eric

Daff bring the wife mate, the missus will definately be there (she will have to drive the Impreza as Im in for my op Monday and wont be able to drive for well over a month)


----------



## King Eric

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) blr123 - but need a date soon so that I can arrange time off 
17) Dwabo - Either
!8) Mr Concours,count me in.
19) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
20) Brad
21) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
22) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
23) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
24)Scottc


----------



## King Eric

There has been some mention of entertaining the peeps who are arriving the night before and staying over.

Perhaps those that are could provide a new list, and where your likely to be staying in the area (or perhaps you could all get under one roof) and then we could come down and liven the place up a bit


----------



## scottc

Thanks for adding me to the list, only 15 minutes from my house so I will def pop along. :thumb:


----------



## King Eric

ZORBA

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) blr123 - but need a date soon so that I can arrange time off 
17) Dwabo - Either
!8) Mr Concours,count me in.
19) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
20) Brad
21) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
22) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
23) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
24)Scottc
25)Zorba The Greek


----------



## King Eric

Zorba your name wasnt down but it is now so you'd better come


----------



## WHIZZER

platinum r

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) blr123 - but need a date soon so that I can arrange time off 
17) Dwabo - Either
!8) Mr Concours,count me in.
19) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
20) Brad
21) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
22) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
23) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
24)Scottc
25)Zorba The Greek
26) Platinum R

If you are adding so am I , well we need someone to entertain the Ladiessss


----------



## Brazo

^LOL 

Should be a good day and night!!


----------



## dino

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8)Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) blr123 - but need a date soon so that I can arrange time off 
17) Dwabo - Either
!8) Mr Concours,count me in.
19) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
20) Brad
21) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
22) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
23) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
24)Scottc
25)Zorba The Greek
26) Platinum R
27) Dino

I seem to have got taken off so added myself again!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

*UPDATE!!*

Ok with a couple of weeks to go we now have sorted, A lovely shiny Catering van! They do awesome Egg, Bacon and Sausage in a French Stick (I know from first hand experience) They can also do a FULL ENGLISH too inc black pudding  Yum! Coffee, Tea and Soft Drinks - So no one will go Thirsty or Hungry!

We have a few pc's lined up for people to try. Brazo (The next Speilberg) has kindly offered to show people a rotary in action.

There will be products to try, we are getting in some extra stocks of Einszett products like Glass Cleaner and Bug Remover so at least you can go home with a clean windscreen and front of the car 

All in all it looks set to be a great day!

Cant wait myself


----------



## blr123

Sorry guys I'm double booked with the local detailing day  ............there's nothing hate more than calling off but I can't get a shift swap and as I'm on night shift the local one..........well 80miles or so will be the one for me :thumb:

Here's the updated list: -

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8) Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) Dwabo - Either
17) Mr Concours,count me in.
18) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
19) Brad
20) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
21) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
22) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
23) Scottc
24) Zorba The Greek
25) Platinum R
26) Dino

Bryan


----------



## nogrille

looking forward to it.

John - Any news from James W?


----------



## Alex L

Can someone stop by and pick me up on the way please? as the gf's car has sold and mine wont make it.

I have the usual petrol tokens:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Beeste!! Over to you 



Alex L said:


> Can someone stop by and pick me up on the way please? as the gf's car has sold and mine wont make it.
> 
> I have the usual petrol tokens:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

nogrille said:


> looking forward to it.
> 
> John - Any news from James W?


Not yet, gonna email him again on Tuesday!

OR grab him at No Riceicles!


----------



## Naddy37

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8) Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) Dwabo - Either
17) Mr Concours,count me in.
18) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
19) Brad
20) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
21) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
22) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
23) Scottc
24) Zorba The Greek
25) Platinum R
26) Dino
27) NeilOs


----------



## AndyC

This is going to be a good day - really looking forward to meeting you guys  

Breakfast van too - John mate better tell her to stock up


----------



## AndyC

King Eric said:


> There has been some mention of entertaining the peeps who are arriving the night before and staying over.
> 
> Perhaps those that are could provide a new list, and where your likely to be staying in the area (or perhaps you could all get under one roof) and then we could come down and liven the place up a bit


New thread started mate :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?p=57208#post57208


----------



## Super Josh

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8) Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) Dwabo - Either
17) Mr Concours,count me in.
18) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
19) Brad
20) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
21) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
22) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
23) Scottc
24) Zorba The Greek
25) Platinum R
26) Dino
27) NeilOs
28) Super Josh


----------



## Exotica

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8) Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) Dwabo - Either
17) Mr Concours,count me in.
18) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
19) Brad
20) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
21) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
22) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
23) Scottc
24) Zorba The Greek
25) Platinum R
26) Dino
27) NeilOs
28) Super Josh[/QUOTE]

29) was in 24) on earlier post


----------



## Alex L

neilos said:


> 27) NeilOs


Lock up your daughters/wives/girlfriends:lol: :lol:


----------



## Brazo

Someones kindly donated there car to be rotaried 

I also have a test bonnet if anybody wants to try themselves!


----------



## Naddy37

Alex L said:


> Lock up your daughters/wives/girlfriends:lol: :lol:


The only people that have to worry is that catering van. I'm getting hungry thinking about it.



> There will be products to try, we are getting in some extra stocks of Einszett products like Glass Cleaner and Bug Remover so at least you can go home with a clean windscreen and front of the car


Apart from these products, will there be a chance to buy others as well?


----------



## Alex L

I'd like to find out how to cut down splatter, as it seems no matter how little product i put on i end up covering everything in a 10 mile radius with product.


----------



## darren_rallye

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8) Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) Dwabo - Either
17) Mr Concours,count me in.
18) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
19) Brad
20) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
21) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
22) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
23) Scottc
24) Zorba The Greek
25) Platinum R
26) Dino
27) NeilOs
28) Super Josh
29) Darren Rallye







- If the Dorset members want to convoy that would be cool,


----------



## AndyC

Alex L said:


> I'd like to find out how to cut down splatter, as it seems no matter how little product i put on i end up covering everything in a 10 mile radius with product.


Me too Alex


----------



## Alex L

AndyC said:


> Me too Alex


Between Steve, Johnny and Brazo i'm sure we'll be ok


----------



## King Eric

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8) Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) Dwabo - Either
17) Mr Concours,count me in.
18) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
19) Brad
20) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
21) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
22) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
23) Scottc
24) Zorba The Greek
25) Platinum R
26) Dino
27) NeilOs
28) Super Josh
29) Darren Rallye
30)Nigelmercier
31)The Snack Wagon (complete with Full English Brekki for early starters)


----------



## PlatinumR

Oi! What am I doin number 25?! I got the tattoo!! :lol:


----------



## King Eric

Johnny came over tonight in the golf, my god its looking mint!

I'm bringing the scoob dirty with 3 weeks of driving muck on it to the day for a kind of test bed for the day. Thanks John. 

I cant clean it because I can barely move my right arm


----------



## forge197

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8) Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) Dwabo - Either
17) Mr Concours,count me in.
18) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
19) Brad
20) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
21) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
22) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
23) Scottc
24) Zorba The Greek
25) Platinum R
26) Dino
27) NeilOs
28) Super Josh
29) Darren Rallye
30)Nigelmercier
31)The Snack Wagon (complete with Full English Brekki for early starters)
32) Forge 197 +1

Note we will pop down in the PM will it still be going on then? More to watch and learn than detail


----------



## Alex L

King Eric said:


> I cant clean it because I can barely move my right arm


No sex life for you, boom boom  

Sorry i couldnt resist


----------



## juli_harris

I might be able to make it down just for the morning now...depends on what time I need to set up for a show...

Julz


----------



## HarryH

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8) Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) Dwabo - Either
17) Mr Concours,count me in.
18) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
19) Brad
20) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
21) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
22) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
23) Scottc
24) Zorba The Greek
25) Platinum R
26) Dino
27) NeilOs
28) Super Josh
29) Darren Rallye
30)Nigelmercier
31)The Snack Wagon (complete with Full English Brekki for early starters)
32) Forge 197 +1
33) HarryH -a newbie looking for advice from the sages of shine!

Any chance of Postcode/address for the Sat nav?


----------



## King Eric

Harry its on the CS website at www.cleanandshiny.co.uk


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Clean and Shiny Ltd
Unit 13 The Business Centre 
Molly Millars Lane 
Wokingham 
Berkshire
RG41 2QZ


----------



## Johnnyopolis

neilos said:


> The only people that have to worry is that catering van. I'm getting hungry thinking about it.
> 
> Apart from these products, will there be a chance to buy others as well?


Yep we will have all the brands we sell on sale on the day


----------



## Naddy37

> Yep we will have all the brands we sell on sale on the day


Cool...:thumb: Think I'll leave the smart at home and bring a van...


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Cool, I will set you up a place just by the warehouse door and make sure I get the fork lift driver in for the day.....


----------



## Naddy37

Johnnyopolis said:


> Cool, I will set you up a place just by the warehouse door and make sure I get the fork lift driver in for the day.....


:lol: how much stuff can I get into a smart....hmmmm...

I've now got the Friday off to prepare the car. Fingers crossed it ain't raining.


----------



## KEV

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8) Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) Dwabo - Either
17) Mr Concours,count me in.
18) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
19) Brad
20) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
21) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
22) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
23) Scottc
24) Zorba The Greek
25) Platinum R
26) Dino
27) NeilOs
28) Super Josh
29) Darren Rallye
30)Nigelmercier
31)The Snack Wagon (complete with Full English Brekki for early starters)
32) Forge 197 +1
33) HarryH -a newbie looking for advice from the sages of shine!
34) Kev - seeking hints and tips on how to use PC


----------



## AndyC

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8) Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask plus Mrs AndyC AKA Louise
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) Dwabo - Either
17) Mr Concours,count me in.
18) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
19) Brad
20) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
21) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
22) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
23) Scottc
24) Zorba The Greek
25) Platinum R
26) Dino
27) NeilOs
28) Super Josh
29) Darren Rallye
30)Nigelmercier
31)The Snack Wagon (complete with Full English Brekki for early starters)
32) Forge 197 +1
33) HarryH -a newbie looking for advice from the sages of shine!
34) Kev - seeking hints and tips on how to use PC

Edited to add my long suffering other 1/2 "as long as someone else is taking their other 1/2 so I don't get bored watching you and your strange mates"


----------



## Johnnyopolis

AndyC said:


> 1) Johnnyopolis - both
> 2) BenP - can do either
> 3) Whizzer - both
> 4) Domus - 20th
> 5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
> 6) [email protected] - either
> 7) Brazo
> 8) Alex- either, or
> 9) Neil_S - either
> 10) DickyS3 - Either
> 11) AJA - either
> 12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask plus Mrs AndyC AKA Louise
> 13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
> 14) Beeste - 13th only
> 15) benjy - Either
> 16) Dwabo - Either
> 17) Mr Concours,count me in.
> 18) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
> 19) Brad
> 20) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
> 21) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
> 22) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
> 23) Scottc
> 24) Zorba The Greek
> 25) Platinum R
> 26) Dino
> 27) NeilOs
> 28) Super Josh
> 29) Darren Rallye
> 30)Nigelmercier
> 31)The Snack Wagon (complete with Full English Brekki for early starters)
> 32) Forge 197 +1
> 33) HarryH -a newbie looking for advice from the sages of shine!
> 34) Kev - seeking hints and tips on how to use PC
> 
> Edited to add my long suffering other 1/2 "as long as someone else is taking their other 1/2 so I don't get bored watching you and your strange mates"


Just give her your credit card and let her go into Wokingham town


----------



## Mini_Nigel

juli_harris said:


> depends on what time I need to set up for a show...


Knowing this lot, I can't believe that nobody has commented on the above 

Looks like I can come after all, looking forward to meeting everyone.

Nige


----------



## AndyC

Johnnyopolis said:


> Just give her your credit card and let her go into Wokingham town


Balls to that mate as a) it'll end up dry as Nun's **** and b) I *might* just need it myself


----------



## AndyC

nigelmercier said:


> Knowing this lot, I can't believe that nobody has commented on the above
> 
> Looks like I can come after all, looking forward to meeting everyone.
> 
> Nige


That's coz PlatinumR (resident no post whore and general ladyees (and ladyboys) man) ain't around.....


----------



## Alex L

Depending how the girlfriends car buying goes this weekend, i might not make it as we'll be picking up the new car that day  

But depending where the car will be, we might be able to swing by on the way home, depending on the time.


----------



## doug_mk2

i'd like to go to this


----------



## Daffy

Add your name to the list Doug and we will see you there.


----------



## King Eric

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8) Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask plus Mrs AndyC AKA Louise
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) Dwabo - Either
17) Mr Concours,count me in.
18) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
19) Brad
20) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
21) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
22) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
23) Scottc
24) Zorba The Greek
25) Platinum R
26) Dino
27) NeilOs
28) Super Josh
29) Darren Rallye
30)Nigelmercier
31)The Snack Wagon (complete with Full English Brekki for early starters)
32) Forge 197 +1
33) HarryH -a newbie looking for advice from the sages of shine!
34) Kev - seeking hints and tips on how to use PC
35) Doug MK2

Just over a week to go, just over a week to go. Do da, do da. Just over a weeeek toooooo gooooooooooooooo. Do da do da dey


----------



## Mini_Nigel

What happens if it's raining?

Nige


----------



## Naddy37

nigelmercier said:


> What happens if it's raining?
> 
> Nige


Bring an umbrella...


----------



## Johnnyopolis

We got a few easy ups, as well as the entrances to the warehouses for cover... Im pretty sure we will be ok


----------



## King Eric

It wont R<strains to say the rest of the word>

Optimism people. Buy it in gallons and drink it


----------



## HarryH

Can I ask what the format for the day is? ie what happens? Do we bring equipment or are bits provided for prople to try and obviously buy?
What time is best to arrive? etc

Sorry to be a pain, but I've not been to such an event before and I guess its better to ask than hope.


----------



## Daffy

As far as I know there will be products to try and buy. There will be a few pc's with people to give advice and show you how to use them and try if you wish. Also think there will be a rotary and some scrap panels to have a go on but not sure on this one at the moment. 
I am guessing but I would say it probably starts around 10 ish and finishes when the last one leaves probably mid-late afternoon.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Well.....

TBH - this is the first event we have done too!! So its going to be a bit of a suck it and see. 

The concept was to get Car Crazy People (sorry Meguiars ) All in the same place to have a chat about the thing they enjoy most. 

Its then moved on to include a 20ft Catering Van, A Rotary Demo, Various PC's being available and a few Einszett products (as well as others) to try 

Its gonna start at about 9ish officially and should go on to some time after lunch.

There will be stuff to buy when your there etc etc 

I think thats about it. 

Oh apart from to say watch out for PlatinumR on the day he's a bit of an animal!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Snap!!


----------



## Mini_Nigel

Johnnyopolis said:


> Its gonna start at about 9ish officially and should go on to some time after lunch.


Nine? In the morning? Bit early for those with a 100 mile drive, have to leave around eight. I'm normally still in bed until around ten 

I've put the full postcode (RG41 2QZ) into Streetmap and got a local map* is that reasonably accurate?

Nige

* for local people


----------



## Brazo

What time should the early brigade arrive to set up and enjoy a heart atack in a roll?


----------



## Naddy37

Johnnyopolis said:


> Its gonna start at about 9ish officially and should go on to some time after lunch.
> 
> !


9ish!!. Opps, gonna have to leave by about 7:30 then. Hmmm..breakfast..


----------



## Phoenix-one

Having just spotted this, might stop in to see what this hard core stuff is *grin*...


----------



## Naddy37

Mini_Nigel said:


> Nine? In the morning? Bit early for those with a 100 mile drive, have to leave around eight. I'm normally still in bed until around ten
> 
> I've put the full postcode (RG41 2QZ) into Streetmap and got a local map* is that reasonably accurate?
> 
> Nige
> 
> * for local people


Bang goes my lie in too. I leaving about 7:30ish.

Got the Friday off to get the car ready. Gonna starve myself Friday too so I'm ready for the "heart attack in a roll"...:lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Guys, you dont need to get there at 9.30!!!

10 will be fine  

Brazo, will pm the "heart attack in a roll crew"


----------



## AndyC

There's a few of us who'll be up earlier than 7.30am gents - if nothing else to ring Johnny and make sure he's up & raring to go  :lol: 

BTW Ditto on the Platinum R comment - we may get a cage for the day.....


----------



## Naddy37

AndyC said:


> There's a few of us who'll be up earlier than 7.30am gents - if nothing else to ring Johnny and make sure he's up & raring to go  :lol:
> 
> BTW Ditto on the Platinum R comment - we may get a cage for the day.....


If your gonna ring Johnny, can you make sure the "heart attack rolls" are still on. I need fattening up....


----------



## L200 Steve

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8) Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask plus Mrs AndyC AKA Louise
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) Dwabo - Either
17) Mr Concours,count me in.
18) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
19) Brad
20) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
21) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
22) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
23) Scottc
24) Zorba The Greek
25) Platinum R
26) Dino
27) NeilOs
28) Super Josh
29) Darren Rallye
30)Nigelmercier
31)The Snack Wagon (complete with Full English Brekki for early starters)
32) Forge 197 +1
33) HarryH -a newbie looking for advice from the sages of shine!
34) Kev - seeking hints and tips on how to use PC
35) Doug MK2
36) L200 Steve


----------



## nogrille

Mini_Nigel said:


> I've put the full postcode (RG41 2QZ) into Streetmap and got a local map* is that reasonably accurate?
> 
> Nige
> 
> * for local people


spot on.

I've got scrap panels people can use - it's called the polo! :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

nogrille said:


> spot on.
> 
> I've got scrap panels people can use - it's called the polo! :lol:


Cool, is that an offer then?


----------



## nogrille

Definately.

Let's face it, it needs all the help it can get!

New tasks include:

removing sticky tape from side panels
removing sticky air freshener base from dashboard


----------



## AndyC

:lol: :lol: 

Still getting the 205 in shape for this - so far it's had IP/FPII (thanks to C&S for the FPII :thumb: ) & HD-Cleanse to the bonnet, roof & driver's side. Still got passenger side & boot to do plus 2 or 3 coats of wax - hope it'll be ready!!


----------



## Neil_S

AndyC said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Still getting the 205 in shape for this - so far it's had IP/FPII (thanks to C&S for the FPII :thumb: ) & HD-Cleanse to the bonnet, roof & driver's side. Still got passenger side & boot to do plus 2 or 3 coats of wax - hope it'll be ready!!


I was hoping to completely deswirl the A4, but alas with moving house and crappy weather just haven't had the chance


----------



## Mini_Nigel

AndyC said:


> Still getting the 205 in shape for this... hope it'll be ready!!


Oh god, do we have to turn up in C&S cars then? I've got a 100 mile journey to get there.

I took my car out in the rain for the first time today, it now looks like it's been dunked in mud 

Nige


----------



## Griffy

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8) Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask plus Mrs AndyC AKA Louise
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) Dwabo - Either
17) Mr Concours,count me in.
18) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
19) Brad
20) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
21) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
22) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
23) Scottc
24) Zorba The Greek
25) Platinum R
26) Dino
27) NeilOs
28) Super Josh
29) Darren Rallye
30)Nigelmercier
31)The Snack Wagon (complete with Full English Brekki for early starters)
32) Forge 197 +1
33) HarryH -a newbie looking for advice from the sages of shine!
34) Kev - seeking hints and tips on how to use PC
35) Doug MK2
36) L200 Steve
37) Griffy ( i know for deffo i can make it now :thumb: )


----------



## Stewart

1) Johnnyopolis - both
2) BenP - can do either
3) Whizzer - both
4) Domus - 20th
5) Daffy32 - either but prefer 20th
6) [email protected] - either
7) Brazo
8) Alex- either, or
9) Neil_S - either
10) DickyS3 - Either
11) AJA - either
12) AndyC - as if you needed to ask plus Mrs AndyC AKA Louise
13) Nogrille - of course! Can do either date.
14) Beeste - 13th only
15) benjy - Either
16) Dwabo - Either
17) Mr Concours,count me in.
18) Denzil.....I'll be there with the Z if its not raining, don't want to spoil Brazo's hard work !!!!
19) Brad
20) 182_blue, can only do the 13th
21) Root Ginger, can only do the 13th too!
22) King Eric and Mrs Eric (who has committed to baking cakes tonight!)
23) Scottc
24) Zorba The Greek
25) Platinum R
26) Dino
27) NeilOs
28) Super Josh
29) Darren Rallye
30)Nigelmercier
31)The Snack Wagon (complete with Full English Brekki for early starters)
32) HarryH -a newbie looking for advice from the sages of shine!
33) Kev - seeking hints and tips on how to use PC
34) Doug MK2
35) L200 Steve
36) Griffy ( i know for deffo i can make it now )
37) Stewart


----------



## King Eric

My car is minging dirty so it will be fair game for testing. Hell you can play with Rotarys on it too. How else we gonna learn whats right and wrong? Its only metal at the end of the day


----------



## Brazo

I will clean mine on Friday!! Thankfully todays rain cleared most of bedfordshire that was lodged under the wheel arch!


----------



## AndyC

Mini_Nigel said:


> Oh god, do we have to turn up in C&S cars then? I've got a 100 mile journey to get there.
> 
> I took my car out in the rain for the first time today, it now looks like it's been dunked in mud
> 
> Nige


Mate don't sweat it - it's a detailing meet for sure but if you use your car daily and you're coming from a fair distance I doubt anyone's likely to be giving you a funny look!! Plus there'll be a PW on hand for those who feel the urge  :thumb:

Remember also my 205's not my daily car! Slightest hint of rain and the Vectra's coming instead


----------



## Alex L

Whens the next one? 

And how much are C&S car stickers?


----------



## WHIZZER

you want to see the shirts..........


----------



## Mini_Nigel

WHIZZER said:


> you want to see the shirts..........


Talking of shirts, I'll probably be wearing this one.

Note: the above link may offend those who do not know their English history.

Nige


----------



## forge197

I am not going to be able to make but can't edit the list


----------



## Stewart

forge197 said:


> I am not going to be able to make but can't edit the list


Shame you can't make it  I've edited my post and removed you (+1)

Take care

Stewart


----------



## nogrille

John

I hear there are roadworks in place at the moment around your place?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Johnnyopolis

nogrille said:


> John
> 
> I hear there are roadworks in place at the moment around your place?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Ah yes..... I need to do some directions then to get around them!


----------



## nogrille

Thought I'd be geeky and google "Molly Millar Lane Roadworks" and got this:

http://ftp.cdc.gov/pub/Health_Statistics/NCHS/Software/mmds/2003/mmds_spell.txt

there are some weird people out there.....


----------



## forge197

Thanks for doing that Stewart

I will be detailing in spirit though as I do have some new product's from c&s that arrived today for the weekend enjoy the day all and I hope to get to the next one or southern meet would be nice to meet up with likeminded detail enthusiasts.


----------



## Mini_Nigel

nogrille said:


> Thought I'd be geeky and google "Molly Millar Lane Roadworks" ...


I don't know the area, but is this any use?

Nige


----------



## 182_Blue

Are you selling stuff on the day johnny, do i need to bring a bundle of money with me ?lol


----------



## WHIZZER

yes you do ........


----------



## WHIZZER

Right DW update , With the kind permission of John we will have the first Detailing world merchandise available to buy including . hats/tshirts/polos/fleeces and of course stickers.

For the stickers please can i guage interest as i only have 10-15 made up and need to get some more in .......


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Yes we will be selling stuff on the day. 

I meant to say....

If people want to use a pc here then could they bring their OWN pads as we will simply not have enough to be able to keep putting new pads on, so if people bring there own it would be appreciated.


----------



## dino

I want a couple of stickers Whizzer 

I'f my car gets cleaned before saturday i'll bring my pc and pads down too.


----------



## Neil_S

WHIZZER said:


> Right DW update , With the kind permission of John we will have the first Detailing world merchandise available to buy including . hats/tshirts/polos/fleeces and of course stickers.
> 
> For the stickers please can i guage interest as i only have 10-15 made up and need to get some more in .......


oooh yes couple of stickers for me mate.


----------



## nogrille

2 stickers for me too please


----------



## Hotshot

anyone poppin down from West Mids area?


----------



## Naddy37

Johnnyopolis said:


> Ah yes..... I need to do some directions then to get around them!


Have you done them yet... I know your real busy though.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

neilos said:


> Have you done them yet... I know your real busy though.


Were trying to get them done this afternoon.

Regards,


----------



## dino

Can i have just a postcode for my sat nav?


----------



## Mini_Nigel

dino said:


> Can i have just a postcode for my sat nav?


It's on the C&S website, their address is:

Clean and Shiny Ltd
Unit 13 The Business Centre
Molly Millars Lane 
Wokingham 
Berkshire
RG41 2QZ

Nige


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Thanks Nige 

Its dotted round the post a couple of times too i think


----------



## King Eric

Not long to go

Cannot wait!!

No rice has got me gagging for more car porn. Thanks for bringing me goodies JohnnyBoy


----------



## PlatinumR

Whizzer - I was pleased with you until I also saw the bloody platinum r at the bottom of the PAGE! LOL :wave: coo-ee


----------



## dino

Mini_Nigel said:


> It's on the C&S website, their address is:
> 
> Clean and Shiny Ltd
> Unit 13 The Business Centre
> Molly Millars Lane
> Wokingham
> Berkshire
> RG41 2QZ
> 
> Nige


Couldn't check as work blocked certain website's - shopping for example.

Cheers Nige


----------



## Johnnyopolis

dino said:


> Couldn't check as work blocked certain website's - shopping for example.
> 
> Cheers Nige


Oops! My apologies then! Thats if I need to apologise of course!! My head is in about 30 diffrent places right now!!!

:wave:


----------



## King Eric

John will post directions as soon as he can (for roadwork avoidance from the M3 and M4)

He has been a bit busy today


----------



## darren_rallye

are these roadworks on the A321?


----------



## N_Reeves

I will pop down aswell. Need to pick up a few bits before FCS!


----------



## Denzil

I'm hoping its going to be a clear day so I can give the 350Z a run out, and show Brazo that I've been keeping it up to standard since he came and detailed it a little while back !
Also looking forward to meeting a few of you so I can put faces to some of the names around here.
Ah ! the wife wants to come !!! Thinks it will be a good idea to drop in on some friends in Basingstoke on the way back......and I was going to splash some cash as well !!Hopefully you guys can keep her distracted so I can buy what I need before she susses whats gone on !!
See you all there ........well if the sun shines that is !
denzil

PS... Johnney,,know you've been busy mate, but can you get directions up by close of play tomorrow ?? My sat-nav ain't all that great and she tends to lose her temper if you shout at it and sulks for the rest of the day, making my life a real pain in the a**..


----------



## Brazo

Looking forward to seeing the 'Z'

PS i've told you before about huge signature pics


----------



## Neil_S

Oooh look forward to seeing the Z too after those pics of the detail.


----------



## Mini_Nigel

Denzil said:


> PS... Johnney,,know you've been busy mate, but can you get directions up by close of play tomorrow


Take your pick of three route finders, just use the postcode (RG41 2QZ):

The AA 
The RAC 
ViaMichelin

Nige


----------



## Johnnyopolis

M4 DIRECTIONS

(1) Come off the M4 at Junction 10 signposted (A329 Wokingham/Bracknell)

(2) Continue along the A329 and take the exit signposted Wokingham. This brings you down a slip road to a roundabout. Take the third exit off of this (it will bring you under the bridge-(A329 you just came off)

(3) The road here bends around to the right and continues past the Crispin Pub and towards Wokingham. Stay on this road. Eventually you will go through a few sets of traffic lights prior to a Shell Garage. Stay on this road!!

(4) As the road comes into Wokingham Town centre it begins to narrow and bends around to the left into a one way contraflow system. Stay in the left hand lane here!

(5) Continue along this stretch (you will see a pizza shop on your left and a parade of other shops as well)

(6) Then the road splits into two with a large church in the middle. Go LEFT HERE (there is a pedestrian crossing at this junction)

(7) Continue down this stretch of road (few pubs on your right and a market square) until you come to a roundabout with a pub opposite you.

(8) Take the 2nd Exit (Straight over)

(9) 30 yards later at the next Roundabout take the left turning (1st Exit) which brings you down a hill under a railway bridge.

(10) As you come under this bridge you will see a Pet at Home on your right and a Tesco on your left. Go straight on at the Roundabout under ANOTHER railway bridge.

(Now your at another roundabout and on your left hand side is a Peugeot Garage and in front of you is a closed road)

(11) Take a right at the roundabout into Molly Millars Lane and continue around 100 yards (Your now very near Clean and Shinys HQ!!!)

(12) Take a left into The Business Centre and follow the road around up and then round to the right. 

(13) Your there! Hooorah!! Eggs and Bacon or Sausage and Egg Rolls or a Full English Breakfast and Cup off Tea await!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

From the M3 Motorway

(1) Come off the M3 at Junction 3.

(2) Take the dual carriageway signposted Bracknell/Reading. If you are coming from the M25 you come up the slip and need to go right at the roundabout. 3rd exit. **WARNING SPEED CAMERA VAN ALERT FOR THIS SECTION OF ROAD**

(If your coming up the M3 from the Basingstoke direction you need to go left off the roundabout taking the first exit)

(3) Continue along this road through the first set of lights and up the hill. You will then come under a bridge. Stay on this road and go straight on. After 150 yards you need to take the left hand lane as the road splits in two here. DO NOT GO RIGHT OFF TOWARDS WINDSOR. STAY LEFT.

(4) Go past the split in the road and continue to the next big roundabout. Straight over here 2nd Exit.

(5) Continue up to the set of lights (you will now see a Hilton Hotel on your left handside) Go through the lights and continue down the hill until you come to another roundabout.

(6) Take the second exit off of this roundabout (it is however pretty much straight on) and on your left hand side will be a large Sports centre. Continue along this road staying in the left hand lane! **WARNING SPEED TRAPS FREQUENT ALONG THIS SECTION OF ROAD**.

(7)On this small stretch you will see a drive through KFC and a Shell garage. Continue until you come to the next roundabout. Now staying in the left hand lane take the 2nd exit here. (the road bends off around to the left and then to to the right). Continue down hill along this road until you pass a Fire Station on your right hand side.

(8) At the roundabout you are now approaching take the SECOND EXIT SIGNPOSTED A329/M4

(9) You are now on the A329 DUAL CARRIAGEWAY

(10) After around 1000 yards you will come to another roundabout. Go straight on continuing on the A329

(11) You want to take the first exit off the A329 after the roundabout signposted Wokingham. Go down the slip road staying in the left hand lane.

(12) Come to the roundabout at the end of the slip road and take the first exit on your left to Wokingham. The road here bends around to the right and continues towards Wokingham. Stay on this road. Eventually you will go through a few sets of traffic lights prior to a Shell Garage. Stay on this road!!

(13) As the road comes into Wokingham Town centre it begins to narrow and bends around to the left into a one way contraflow system. Stay in the left hand lane here!

(14) Continue along this stretch (you will see a pizza shop on your left and a parade of other shops as well)

(15)Then the road splits into two with a large church in the middle. Go LEFT HERE (there is a pedestrian crossing at this junction)

(16) Continue down this stretch of road (few pubs on your right and a market square) until you come to a roundabout with a pub opposite you.

(17) Take the 2nd Exit (Straight over)

(18) 30 yards later at the next Roundabout take the left turning (1st Exit) which brings you down a hill under a railway bridge.

(19) As you come under this bridge you will see a Pet at Home on your right and a Tesco on your left. Go straight on at the Roundabout under ANOTHER railway bridge.

(Now your at another roundabout and on your left hand side is a Peugeot Garage and in front of you is a closed road)

(11) Take a right at the roundabout into Molly Millars Lane and continue around 100 yards (Your now very near Clean and Shinys HQ!!!)

(12) Take a left into The Business Centre and follow the road around up and then round to the right. 

(13) Your there! Hooorah!! Eggs and Bacon or Sausage and Egg Rolls or a Full English Breakfast and Cup off Tea await!!


----------



## King Eric

Its worth mentioning as well that these directions will avoid any road closures for you all too 

Anyone who cant find it gets to spend the afternoon speaking to Paul


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Oh yeh good point!

Thanks for mentioning that Kingus Ericus


----------



## King Eric

I cant sleep

Too excited


----------



## Mini_Nigel

King Eric said:


> Anyone who cant find it gets to spend the afternoon speaking to Paul


ISTR that Johnny was going to buy a PMR set (read in another forum). How about a "talk in" channel?

Radio Nige


----------



## Naddy37

I'm coming in from the M4 and just know I'm gonna get lost, even with sat nav.. 

Think I'll just stick my nose out the window and sniff my way in with the smell of the "heart attack in a roll" cooking...

Taken today off to get the car ready for tomorrow. Got the car back from the dealers yesterday, all fixed. They washed it....:doublesho Anyway, just washed it again and now its too frigging hot outside to finish it...


----------



## nogrille

King Eric said:


> Anyone who cant find it gets to spend the afternoon speaking to Paul


I hope you mean him not me!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Mini_Nigel said:


> ISTR that Johnny was going to buy a PMR set (read in another forum). How about a "talk in" channel?
> 
> Radio Nige


Ok so what do the ISTR and PMR mean??

I cant think right now cos I am running round like a Mad Hatter trying to sort stuff out!!


----------



## King Eric

I meant Platinum R


----------



## Mini_Nigel

Johnnyopolis said:


> Ok so what do the ISTR and PMR mean??
> 
> I cant think right now cos I am running round like a Mad Hatter trying to sort stuff out!!


I Seem To Remember
Private Mobile Radio

Nige


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Woooo Hooooo!!

Firstly... This post has just hit 4000 views!  Awesome

Secondly,

We are just about there with organisation! Directions done, few pricelists done... Diesel for the pressure washer bought... errr Oh Catering Van confirmed (very important!)

Thought I would put a couple of pics up to show you our "area"




























So I think we are "almost" there!!

Im tired already.....


----------



## Naddy37

Woo-hoo. Getting excited now, and hungry.


----------



## Brazo

Can someone wash my car as I don't think i'll ahve time lol!!

Maybe just park it around the corner


----------



## Neil_S

Brazo said:


> Can someone wash my car as I don't think i'll ahve time lol!!
> 
> Maybe just park it around the corner


ha ha, don't worry mate, although mine will be washed it's a bit swirly 

My 'spring' detail is rapidly becoming an 'autumn' detail at this rate with work, house moving etc.

:car:


----------



## Naddy37

Brazo said:


> Can someone wash my car as I don't think i'll ahve time lol!!
> 
> Maybe just park it around the corner


Park it round the corner.. I've washed mine, but by the time I've driven down, the front is gonna look like a bug graveyard.

May have to borrow a sink to stick the car in...


----------



## Johnnyopolis

neilos said:


> Park it round the corner.. I've washed mine, but by the time I've driven down, the front is gonna look like a bug graveyard.
> 
> May have to borrow a sink to stick the car in...


Pressure washer and some Einszett Anti Insect + Pre-Cleaner should sort you out young man


----------



## Neil_S

^^ Yep, used this Einszett stuff since before Johnny stocked it. Great stuff.

Just wondering if Poorboys Bug Squash is equally as good?


----------



## Alex L

I'm gutted i'm going to miss this  

Take loads of photos guys, just to make those of us who cant go jealous


----------



## King Eric

I will be doing something 'Live' from the scene 

A pot of paint fell out of a lorry today and coated the front of my car with white paint LOL

How goods my luck

Got it all off pretty quickly, praise the lord


----------



## nogrille

don't worry Alex - I've got extra memory cards especially!


----------



## Alex L

King Eric said:


> I will be doing something 'Live' from the scene


Cool:thumb:



> A pot of paint fell out of a lorry today and coated the front of my car with white paint LOL
> 
> How goods my luck
> 
> Got it all off pretty quickly, praise the lord


Jeez, glad you got it all off in time, its lucky you were around to sort it out, dread to think how bad that would've been if you'd been away from your car for the day.



nogrille said:


> don't worry Alex - I've got extra memory cards especially!


Nice one:thumb:


----------



## dino

Im so excited!!!!

Im not going to sleep tonight. . .


----------



## King Eric

I may have to catch 40 winks this savo as I seem to be suffering from insomnia recently


----------



## Neil_S

Excited here too!!


----------



## RichardC

Yippeeeee.

Just done Saturday's work today, so I will be coming along 

Will someone be able to help me with my swirl infested car  

RichardC


----------



## nogrille

I'm a free man from work! So guess what I'll be doing all afternoon.....

Clay bar + Polo


----------



## Brazo

Bit cheeky I know but if anyone has any really old pc polishing pads they don't want anymore I would be happy to buy them off you if you bring them along 

Its for the pink porshce and I don't want to stain new pads lol!!


----------



## 182_Blue

lol, wish i had some old ones mate, i would give them you, ps will bring the #26 if i remember, oh and the bulbs , ps for those having the bulbs bring the cash with you as im paying versoman tonight and wont have any left to invest with johnny lmao


----------



## Alex L

Brazo said:


> Bit cheeky I know but if anyone has any really old pc polishing pads they don't want anymore I would be happy to buy them off you if you bring them along
> 
> Its for the pink porshce and I don't want to stain new pads lol!!


I've got 1 green and 1 orange DAS pads if you want them:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

I need sleeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Denzil

Great ! Spent 6hrs yesterday getting car ready for tomorrow, then had to drop it off at dealers for a minor repair today.
Now its back, its totally infested with the last remains of a thousand bugs !!
Not just the front but the screen the side and door handles !!
I've just started to hose down for a rewash and polish and its started to pi** down !!
At this rate I'll be there some time Monday !


----------



## Brazo

Well I've been so busy today looking at other peoples cars mine hasn't had a bath!! 

Maybe if I get up early enough tomoz lol!!


----------



## Naddy37

Denzil said:


> Great ! Spent 6hrs yesterday getting car ready for tomorrow, then had to drop it off at dealers for a minor repair today.
> Now its back, its totally infested with the last remains of a thousand bugs !!
> Not just the front but the screen the side and door handles !!
> I've just started to hose down for a rewash and polish and its started to pi** down !!
> At this rate I'll be there some time Monday !


LOL..Mine came back from the dealers yesterday after being fixed. Gawd knows what they washed it with, half of it is still caked on after I washed it this morning.



> I need sleeeeeeeeeep


If you've got the pig for my bacon roll then you can have a sleep...


----------



## King Eric

Not long to go now kiddies

Cannot believe how fast this has come around!


----------



## L200 Steve

Early night for me now (9.00 pm) as I'm setting off in 8 hours:doublesho 

I can't wait:thumb: 

Thanks Johnny:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy

Hope you have fun tomorrow guys.:buffer: 

Everyone thats going sounds like they're really looking forward to what'll be a great day!!:thumb:


----------



## RichardC

Now can't make it as work have called me out for 9am tomorrow.  

Hope you all have a great day 

RichardC


----------



## King Eric

Tick Tock Tick Tock


----------



## Johnnyopolis

I should so be in bed by now!!

lol

AOL Johnny Boy?


----------



## www.workingcars.tv

I may well get there for lunchtime....

But i warn you johnny, i haven't cleaned the car...!!! Lol


----------



## Mr Marine

I'm ready, I'm ready.!!

Oh - it's only 0545, 'spose that's a bit early to be leaving.:driver: 

Can't eat, as want to get the full impact of the brekkie !

mmmmm


----------



## 182_Blue

im just about to leave and its 06.45 :-o


----------



## Naddy37

I'm still in bed, I really should get out and dressed...


----------



## Johnnyopolis

GOOD MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGG FELLOW DETAILERSSSSSSSSSSSS

Its 06:52 Hours and the weather is dry and bright 

See everyone soon!!!


----------



## Naddy37

Johnnyopolis said:


> GOOD MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGG FELLOW DETAILERSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> Its 06:52 Hours and the weather is dry and bright
> 
> See everyone soon!!!


Is the pig cooking...sniff sniff...hmmmmm.... 

Oh, and it ain't dry and bright here, its been chucking it down..

:wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

It will all be cooking soon :lol: 

Once I get over to the warehouse I will see if the powers of Wireless will let me post again  

Rain :doublesho Rain, Rain, go away come again another day!!


----------



## dino

Nice and sunny here too!!!

Will be getting ready in a bit then loading the car up and heading down aroun 9 ish - YIPEEEE


----------



## paulhdi

damn, so near and yet so far! lol I'm up in london from wales to see the gf.

Have a great day guys, and hope the weather holds up.

Paul


----------



## Denzil

just leaving here in the west country and it don't look too good !!
Please please stay away rain, come tomorrow if you must !!!


----------

